# some new tools



## chuck foster (Nov 13, 2011)

well i have spent the last week or so building some much needed tooling for my shop.
the first is a bunch of die holders for the lathe





and a close up pic





tonight i just about finished my tapping stand, just have to polish it up abit and it will be done





now i posted this last picture to show that using a router bit on aluminum works quite well.
i just chucked the router bit in a collet in the mill and started cutting the aluminum.





while iam in the tool making mood do any of you guys have some ideas as to what i should make next for my lathe or mill?

chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice work cuck. Ya can never have too many tools!!!! : :


----------



## smfr (Nov 13, 2011)

You made a holder for each thread size? Crazy! ;D


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow! Lotta die holders. I'd like to just make one! ;D


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 13, 2011)

yes i made a bunch cause i was tired of changing out the die's EVERY time i made a bolt or threaded stud ;D

and yes brian you are 100% right (as always) you can never have too many tools :big:

any more got to have tools that i should make??

chuck


----------



## MachineTom (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi' My name is Tom and I am A Tool'aholich. Part of the program for folks like me is to share stuff so you can make more stuff. So I have a number of MT-2 shank reamers that fit almost nothing, the price is FREE, just pay the shipping, good if you need a MT 2 shank for something. Let me know. Tom

Nice choice of die holders, if over the top WHy not, :bow:


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Chuck,

Don't forget to drill a small hole in the table of your tapping stand, just so that you can tap through holes.

I really like your die holders. Anything to make life a little easier.


John


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks john, i never thought about drilling the hole in the center but now you mention it, it makes perfect sense. 

chuck


----------



## d-m (Nov 14, 2011)

How about a chuck spider ? fun to make and useful too. A carriage stop? If and when I get bored (not vary often) and wanna make something I pull out a bedside reader, there are lots of good and handy tools in there to make. I am also a tool junkie and there is nothing better than making your own tools!!
Dave


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice tool rack too Chuck.  :bow:
Does it stretch to accommodate more tools? ;D

Bez


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 3, 2011)

had some more shop time the last few days and this is what i made.

a new top for may 6" rotary table, now the top is 9" in diameter and full of 1/4-20 hole so i can clamp work to it.










then i made a new top slide for my old 9" south bend lathe. this top slide is about 3" longer than the original top slide and it allows me to use a rear mounted cut off tool.
the plans for this top slide are in model engineer mag. from 1967






i then made the rear cut off tool holder











i machined keys in the bottom of the holder and they fit into slots cut into the top slide so that you just have to drop the holder on and tighten up the bolts and the holder is square to the cross slide.






holder mounted on cross slide











i was going to use the big mill at work to make the top slide but then i thought i would try to make it on my sx3 mill.
to my suprise the little sx3 did the job  it chattered a bit while cutting the dove tail but other than that all was well.

i am slowly getting through my list of things to make so on with the next tooling project.............???

chuck


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn, guy---Times must be slow in the world of automatic rivetting machines!! Either that or you've given up sleeping.---Brian


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Who's been a busy little boy then Chuck? :bow:

Keep it going, because all these little jobs you are doing to your tooling will make your machining life a lot easier. Maybe not now, but over the years, they will repay you back in full, and some.


John


----------



## steamer (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks great Chuck!

Nice job!

Dave


----------



## mcostello (Dec 4, 2011)

Female live center, small and large sizes would be handy!


----------



## petertha (Dec 4, 2011)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> ...then i made a new top slide for my old 9" south bend lathe. this top slide is about 3" longer than the original top slide and it allows me to use a rear mounted cut off tool. -chuck



Very nice. 
- assuming it's a typical dovetail fit, did you also make a longer gib strip? I'd be interested in any details of that. 
- what material did you use for the top slide?


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 4, 2011)

well since i finished the top slide and cut off tool holder for my south bend lathe i thought what next?????

well as soon as i seen the video chuck fellows posted of his little turn table i knew i had to make one ;D
i hope chuck don,t mind me stealing his idea,s :hDe:

i looked around the mess i call a shop and found all the right pieces of material to make one so off i went.
the next few pictures show the 2 main parts for this build, now if i can get a few hours in tomorrow night i just might get it finished.

first is the bottom ring or indexing ring






then the top plate that the work pieces get fastened to






i think it will be a handy little fixture and i have chuck fellows to thank for posting the video

 :bow: :big: THANK YOU CHUCK :big: :bow: 

 the other  chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 4, 2011)

petertha it is a 60 degree dove tail on the south bend top slide and i made it out of just plain cold rolled steel.

i did not follow the plans exactly : i did not put tee slots in the top of the slide and i made the slide about 3" longer to give more room for the cut off holder.
the reason i did not put the tee slots in is because i had this same top slide set up on my other south bend and i never needed them so i thought why bother 
putting them in this one.

if you are thinking of making one for yourself let me know and i will give you some of the measurements that i used.

mcostelo, small live centers are a great idea but i already have them............thanks for the idea though.

Brian you would be right about the rivet setting machine business being slow, but there is hope in the new year as we are quoting allot for January and February.

John, it is funny...........yes i have been busy but i am having fun so it does not feel like work at all...........if that makes sense :shrug:

my question for the day is to any one...............how do i build a self cleaning work shop ??? 


chuck


----------



## petertha (Dec 6, 2011)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> petertha it is a 60 degree dove tail on the south bend top slide and i made it out of just plain cold rolled steel.



Thanks, it was more of a general question about home made dovetails & gib strips. Its kind of hard to tell but kind of looks like you have a (new/longer) strip in there which I assume you also made?


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 6, 2011)

the gib strip is one i made and it is the full length of the top slide (12") and it is made of brass.

chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 7, 2011)

well the turn table that i have been making is almost done!!!
i tried to copy chuck fellows turn table he made and showed a video of here on hmem, i think it will be a great addition to my little work shop!

here is a few pictures of were i am at as of tonight, just have to put some adjuster screws in on the stops and it should be done.












i hope to have this finished by tomorrow night and then i have to make a small set of hold down clamps for then i can try it out and see how well it works!!

chuck


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 17, 2011)

just finished making this little tool for setting my lathe tool bits on center.
it was an easy thing it make and i thought about putting up pictures of the whole prosses but it is very easy to figure out from the one picture.






chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Chuck, Thank you. 

These are all great and you have obviously spent a lot of time thinking them through. 

--ShopShoe


----------

